
Facebook bows to Belgian privacy ruling over cookies - gvurrdon
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34987422
======
dvdplm
While I applaud the effort to protect users privacy I don't think these
measures are very effective. It seems more like a way for governments to show
who's in power and doing it in such an uninformed way is a little silly imo.
Cookies are not the problem.

